
Experiment: From coder to marketeer in 1 summer. Promotion Suggestions needed. - c1sc0
http://www.peakr.net/blog/2007/06/experiment-can-coder-learn-marketing.html
======
yubrew
There is this great myth that a marketer is critical for start ups. However,
all the marketing you need for web apps is to verify that there is a serious
problem that you can solve/alleviate. If you build something truly useful with
a specific group in mind, then marketing will be easy. When people's hair is
on fire, and you're the only one with a fire extinguisher, it's not going to
be a hard sell. IMO, most hackers have trouble identifying and solving a
worthwhile problem.

For your specific application, social networking for climbers, is there really
that much of an interest? Is this something that climbers want? Will you be
able to compete with Facebook?

~~~
c1sc0
good points yubrew, but without giving it an honest effort you can't find out.

It's not like competing with Facebook, more like competing with Digg. I think
niche-specific aggregation sites can be interesting & I've decided to give it
a summer to prove me wrong.

climbers do spend a lot of time hunting for videos, pics, news online, so I
think aggregation can work, on a small scale

------
tyohn
What have you done so far? As a climber/boulder-er myself, I think climbers
can be qualified as an affinity group. In other words if you can get a few
climbers using the site (and they like it) they should pass the info about
your site to other climbers. Or think of how most climbers use the internet -
what sites do they use - that's another source of marketing ideas (think cross
promotions). Have you tried to post information about your site on relevant
blog/forum sites?

